# Rustic Natural Bar Tops



## eafire507 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am designing and building my bar from the ground up and trying to find the top so I can build the rest of the bar around it. The bar is going to be an "L" shape. I am looking for an affordable rustic natural bar top. If anybody has any ideas or advice let me know.

Thanks


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

when you say affordable, what do you mean? Check with Rob at tulepeaktimber. he can either build it for you or just supply you the wood


----------



## eafire507 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just need someone to supply the wood. By affordable, I guess I mean something under $1,000. Maybe a little more.


----------



## eafire507 (Sep 16, 2009)

I will have to e-mail a sketch of it to you. For some reason I can't get the sketch on this post.
Total Length is 8'6" 
Width of the "L" is 2'6" 
Width of bar is 20"


----------



## eafire507 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would like a natural rustic wood slab. I will apply a colorless finish to the wood to keep the natual look. I am going to use log cabin siding for the front and the sides of the bar. On the corners I am using natural stone with cedar trim around the stone. Not really sure what wood type would go best with that. I can fax the drawing to you. The sketch is nothing very detailed though just sizes and layout.


----------



## Slabman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

hey, this is tim… check out my web site? i think we could do some business. : naturalhardwoods.com


----------

